# Bio-max bars



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

So how are you all liking them? does the bump help? Been trying to decide between a flat top bar and these.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

so? that bad!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

I love them...but I work Ritchey so of course I'd say that. Check out the Post pictures of You Ritchey thread, both Stinkydub and Flatlander_48 both seem to be running those bars. I'm sure they'd be happy to give you some feedback.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry for the late post as I just saw this thread. I've used the 42cm Pro BioMax for the last 18 months and about 12k miles. Over this period I have tried switching to Easton EA70 compact bars but keep coming back the the BioMax bars. They seem to fit my riding style well with relatively short reach and drop. I like the amount of flare in the drops which gives my arms good clearance. It took me a bit to get use to the feel of the "ergo bump" but have grown use to the shape. I am in the process of a new bike build and plan on trying the carbon EvoCurve bars. Hopefully I will like them just as much as the Pro BioMax bars.


----------

